# Question about "Lane Fox" saddles



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

That is a Saddleseat saddle & are often shown with no pad at all & used with thin pads for general riding. 
She should try it & see. Personally I feel the seat is like straddling a canoe paddle but lots of people like them.

Maybe the problem isn't the type of saddle at all but more of an older mare with arthritis who can't be ridden all day or at a fast pace.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Generally used on gaited horses, setting the rider a little further back. This is supposed to allow for greater shoulder movement.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

The mare is fine bareback or when I've ridden her in an English saddle, so while her arthritis is part of the problem, some saddles seem harder for her than others. We thought it might be that this Western saddle encourages the rider to sit further back in a terrible chair seat. I'm a little concerned that this saddle will be just as bad? I guess we will try it and see since I guess the lack of flocking in this thing is normal.

PS: This is not my horse. I can't do much about whether she's ridden or not. The lady is determined. She does let me help her with picking tack, etc, sometimes.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Viranh said:


> The mare is fine bareback or when I've ridden her in an English saddle, so while her arthritis is part of the problem, some saddles seem harder for her than others. We thought it might be that this Western saddle encourages the rider to sit further back in a terrible chair seat. I'm a little concerned that this saddle will be just as bad? I guess we will try it and see since I guess the lack of flocking in this thing is normal.
> 
> PS: This is not my horse. I can't do much about whether she's ridden or not. The lady is determined. She does let me help her with picking tack, etc, sometimes.


 
Maybe you could suggest some supplements for the arthritis and maybe acupunture and massage? There are many things that will help with that. Also, properly warming her up before riding and keeping the riding to a comfortable pace. Movement is generally good for arthritis and keeping the mare in shape is better then just letting her stand around. Hopefully the rider isn't super heavy. Properly fitting tack is of course very important. I personally still think flat saddles are the most comfortable but I am used to them.


----------

